# Sidewalk pricing



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

How much would you charge to clear 4" of snow from a 100' x 4' sidewalk?

Thank you,

Joel B.


----------



## FPM-Inc. (Sep 26, 2006)

*This is what I would do*

(400 sq feet) x (.15 per square foot) = $60.00 per time (more risk=more cost)
or $150.00 per month (paid in advance)
or $600.00 November-March (paid in advance monthly $120.)

This would be a fair price. If they want it cheaper they can hire a high-school kid 
:salute:


----------

